# 9/17/14 Meat Haul



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hit the surf about 7am Wednesday hooked up to several bull reds one after the other. Surf conditions weren't good but no weed, but chocolate milk h20, had to leave around 2 because a nasty story was about to hit us.


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

The wife's little one


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

My little 29"


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Oooooops


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Andy's first red!


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

And another one


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

John aka "Candy Licker"


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

My son showing Bryan how to remove a hook


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Shannon's fat bull


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

These fish do not mind bad weather or horrible water conditions!


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

We kept a cpl to fry up the rest were realeased


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good times, man. Nice report. Was the dog okay?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Reds, congrats!


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

He was fine but didn't learn his lesson haha


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow them r some biggins.Nice.


----------



## JokerBay87 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good times with N2Deep!


----------



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

looks like you guys had a great time. 

can't wait to get back out on the water.


----------

